# Cleaning and stowing summer wheels.



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I put my winter wheels and tyres on a few weeks ago, as the weather has been so mild today I decided to give the wheels that I had taken off a clean and put them away.

I had the wheels refurbished about 7 months ago, they had a coat of Wolf's Rim Sealant and 2 coats of Swissvax Autobahn prior to them being put back on the car.

If you haven't used a rim sealant and a dedicated wheel wax before this might open your eyes a little, it certainly did for me.

As they came off the car.




























Sprayed with a weak mix of Autosmart Smart wheels about 1:15 dilution.




























Bare in mind these haven't been off the car for 7 months, I worked the smart wheels with a wheel wooly and a wheel brush for about 2 minutes and this was the result, to say I was gob smacked is an understatement, I think the sealant and wax have been doing their job very well.



















There were a couple of tar spots, these were dealt with using TARDIS.










wheels were rinsed off again, leaving this.



















Now the wheels looked spotless and felt really smooth, I thought I would give them a little squirt of Iron X, not expecting much contamination as the wheels looked and felt clean.










I went for a coffee and wasn't expecting the Iron X to have done much, how wrong can you be.



















Taken into the garage and dried off using the dog blower.










Some finished shots.









































































All wrapped up ready to be put away.










Time taken was about 10 minutes per wheel, I have spent a whole morning before now cleaning the back of wheels, so I definitely think that the sealant and wax help.

Thanks for looking.

Greg


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

very impressive! May I ask what wheel sealant/wax you used? As I have a couple to try


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

JakeWhite said:


> very impressive! May I ask what wheel sealant/wax you used? As I have a couple to try


Wolf's Rim Sealant and 2 coats of Swissvax Autobahn.


----------



## Aghescar (Mar 5, 2011)

Wheels look really great, just got some wheel wax today to put on the car tomorrow looks like a good investment! Can I ask where you got the covers for the wheels from? Getting the wifes car swapped to winter wheels next week and was wondering about the best way to store them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

They come up really good. Also interested in the wheel covers, as I've got a set myself to hide. 

Fish


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Have a look here guys, they cost £23.99.

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswagen-Alloy...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d31913816


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing, i do like your style of alloy there, lovely finish.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Spotless


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

samm said:


> Have a look here guys, they cost £23.99.
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswagen-Alloy...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d31913816


I got the wheel bags from my local VW stealer at the same price - but saved on the postage:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

those wheel bags are a great idea , well impressed with the finish on your wheels


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Product.aspx?id=167086974

Just seen these which are quite cheap!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Cozzer said:


> http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Product.aspx?id=167086974
> 
> Just seen these which are quite cheap!


They look quite good for the price, thanks for sharing.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Am another one who likes those wheel bags .


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job on the wheels. The earlier prep was definitely worth it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

My kit arrived this morning.  The little bag will come in handy for something or other.


















Wheels will be leaving shortly for a repaint. 

Fish


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

looking good mate.


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get these wheel bags for 20" wheels:thumb: like the look of them:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure, those VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda bags only go up to 18's, but there was plenty of space to go so should fit.

Fish


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

They say that 18" is the limit for the VW ones, but I'm sure I have seen Range Rover ones (looking at your avatar) might be worth a try.


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

I am 2 sets of the vw bags, one for 19 oz wheels for my r32, they fit fine.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant Finish with the rim Shield and Swissvax, and loving the storage, do you put the first one on piece of wood and is it ok with the weight of them all ontop of each other as you see one's with spacer poles to keep seperate?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Do BMW do these type of covers, if has anyone got good contact to get some, thanks Derek


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant Finish with the rim Shield and Swissvax, and loving the storage, do you put the first one on piece of wood and is it ok with the weight of them all ontop of each other as you see one's with spacer poles to keep seperate?


Lidl's on occasion do a wheel stand , very good for the price got one a couple of years ago :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant Finish with the rim Shield and Swissvax, and loving the storage, do you put the first one on piece of wood and is it ok with the weight of them all ontop of each other as you see one's with spacer poles to keep seperate?


They're fine as the width of the tyre means that there is no metal to metal contact.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cracking job on the wheels OP - and good proof of what sealing them can do. 

Did you re-seal them before storage?

Love the bags too - very professional looking. :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Cracking job on the wheels OP - and good proof of what sealing them can do.
> 
> Did you re-seal them before storage?
> 
> Love the bags too - very professional looking. :thumb:


Yes buddy, 1 coat of rim seal and a coat of autobahn.


----------

